# Should I buy an HR44 now or wait for the HR54



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I have just about had it with my HR34 being so slow so I plan to buy an HR44 from solidsignal instead of going through the difficulties of getting one from Directv. But I guess there's a future HR54 coming out in the not too distant future. I do not care about 4K so that's not the reason I would want to wait for it. My concern is being future proof for speed. I don't know if anyone here yet has knowledge about the hardware in it. But if the processing power is the same between the HR44 and HR54 and the HR54 just added support for 4K then I will immediately get the HR44 but if the HR54 will have a faster processor I can wait a while longer. I'm just concerned after a lot of software updates in the future the HR44 may start not running as fast. Also if the HR54 will require a new dish then getting it is completely out of the question too.


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

First things first, be aware that getting an HRXX from SolidSignal will enable you to get exactly what you want, but you will not be buying it, it will still be a lease (SS makes that clear on their page if you read carefully.)

For the reasons you've stated, I think you would be happy with an HR44.

Anyone who does know about the HR54 or any other unannounced product cannot give you any information due to NDAs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

According to the "other site", the HR54 is to the HR44 the same like the C51 is to the C41. Basically a cheaper unit to make with the same specs as its predecessor.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> According to the "other site", the HR54 is to the HR44 the same like the C51 is to the C41. Basically a cheaper unit to make with the same specs as its predecessor.


Which, if true, would suggest you will be very happy with an HR44 and shouldn't delay your acquisition anticipating something newer. That would be my recommendation (having an HR44 and knowing it is really fast).

Whether DirecTV equipment, smartphones, computers, or even cars - you can always wait for something newer, bigger (or smaller as the case may be), faster, shinier, etc., or you can buy what is today's best and sit back and enjoy it while others wait in frustration for the next big thing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

carl6 said:


> Which, if true, would suggest you will be very happy with an HR44 and shouldn't delay your acquisition anticipating something newer. That would be my recommendation (having an HR44 and knowing it is really fast).
> 
> Whether DirecTV equipment, smartphones, computers, or even cars - you can always wait for something newer, bigger (or smaller as the case may be), faster, shinier, etc., or you can buy what is today's best and sit back and enjoy it while others wait in frustration for the next big thing.


This reminds me of a joke I heard once.
A man calls his buddy and tells him to move to where he lives that there is money falling off of trees. If he would just move there he could get rich.
The buddy decides that he should move. Gets himself a plane ticket and flies there. He gets off the plane and as he is walking to his buddy's car he spots a $20 bill on the ground. Him and his buddy both look at each other. The guy that lives there bends over and picks it up. He then asks his buddy why he did not pick it up.
He replied, Man, I don't want to work on my first day here.

mkdtv21
I have an HR24 but my friend has an HR44. I went to her house to help her with setting things like favorites, adjusting the setting on the TV and in the DVR. Basically just speeding her learning process of it.
I can tell you from that the HR44 is much faster at everything and it does internet without wires.
Go for it now as previously stated and be happy with it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> I have just about had it with my HR34 being so slow so I plan to buy an HR44 from solidsignal instead of going through the difficulties of getting one from Directv. But I guess there's a future HR54 coming out in the not too distant future. I do not care about 4K so that's not the reason I would want to wait for it. My concern is being future proof for speed. I don't know if anyone here yet has knowledge about the hardware in it. But if the processing power is the same between the HR44 and HR54 and the HR54 just added support for 4K then I will immediately get the HR44 but if the HR54 will have a faster processor I can wait a while longer. I'm just concerned after a lot of software updates in the future the HR44 may start not running as fast. Also if the HR54 will require a new dish then getting it is completely out of the question too.


I had a HR34-700 and have a HR44-200. The HR44 hasn't lost any speed in spite of all the updates and hard drive use. It's a rock solid performer. My advice is to get the HR44 from Solid Signal. A few days after activating it you'll be kicking yourself in the ass for waiting so long.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

There's something to be said for getting the "old" HR44 even when the HR54 is around the corner. The HR44 is known to be reliable, its software is pretty stable, etc. The HR54 is an unknown quantity, maybe it turns out to be a lemon that has some annoying problem like a few of Directv's past receivers, or it takes them time to get the software stable on it. The way I look at it, a DVR is a utility - personally I want it to "just work". Unless the HR54 was going to be a massive upgrade AND provided something you really needed/wanted, what's the point of waiting?

It sounds like the HR54 will be required (maybe not right away, but eventually) to receive 4K broadcasts - even though it apparently cannot output 4K via HDMI so you'd need a C61K client or 4K RVU TV also. Anyway, that doesn't matter yet since there are no 4K broadcasts. If you have a HR44 and want to subscribe to 4K down the road when they actually offer real 4K broadcasts, if a HR54 is required Directv will swap it for your HR44.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

A tech was at my house last week for new box install. He had gotten to play with a 54 for a day recently. He said it was "blazing fast." His words. He clearly knew how fast the 34 and 44 were already.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a HR44 and 27% free space and it still is fast.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Sorry so long to respond. I will be getting the HR44. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> Sorry so long to respond. I will be getting the HR44. Thanks everyone for your input.


Excellent choice!


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

I finally cashed in on my free genie upgrade today (via protection plan, I'm returning a H24 and keeping two HR24s). The installer is scheduled for next week, but I'll inquire as to what he has when they call to confirm. After all the back and forth on my end about whether or not to commit for 2 years, I'd hate to have to turn him away if he doesn't have a HR44. After reading this thread, I'm content with not waiting for a HR54.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You won't be disappointed. The HR44 is a great unit.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

mws192 said:


> I finally cashed in on my free genie upgrade today (via protection plan, I'm returning a H24 and keeping two HR24s). The installer is scheduled for next week, but I'll inquire as to what he has when they call to confirm. After all the back and forth on my end about whether or not to commit for 2 years, I'd hate to have to turn him away if he doesn't have a HR44. After reading this thread, I'm content with not waiting for a HR54.


MSW192,

I just got a genie HR44 via the protection plan and cannot believe how much more responsive it is than my other two DVR's (HR24 & HR21). When my installer called, I asked him if he had an HR44 to install at my house. He assured me it was, so we had no problems when he arrived. However since he had to install a SWM 16 and was a perfectionist (i.e., he also replaced old wiring and removed unnecessary power and cable connectors), it took about 2.5 hours for him to do the upgrade installation. My advice is to ask to ensure he has the HR44 in the truck and then enjoy the extra tuners.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> I had a HR34-700 and have a HR44-200. The HR44 hasn't lost any speed in spite of all the updates and hard drive use. It's a rock solid performer. My advice is to get the HR44 from Solid Signal. A few days after activating it you'll be kicking yourself in the ass for waiting so long.


I agree with everything said except for the part of getting a HR44 from SS. I see owned ones sell on eBay for $100. Have to hunt for them and check them out but that is a much better option, cheaper and it wont extend or start a new commitment.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> Whether DirecTV equipment, smartphones, computers, or even cars - you can always wait for something newer, bigger (or smaller as the case may be), faster, shinier, etc., or you can buy what is today's best and sit back and enjoy it while others wait in frustration for the next big thing.


This may be a failure to learn from history if we consider those that held out for the HR21 instead of an HR20. :bang

DIRECTV has somewhat of a history of the successive versions being cost reductions rather than significant upgrades.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> This may be a failure to learn from history if we consider those that held out for the HR21 instead of an HR20. :bang


Comparing Genies with HR20/21 is ludicrous.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The HR20 may be somewhat of a unique situation since it was the first DVB-S2 MPEG4 equipment, and because a lot of the components were new they knew it was going to cost a lot. Thus less pressure to save a few dollars on the CPU, RAM and other stuff - and maybe gave it a bit of extra headroom to insure it wouldn't suffer the same fate the H20 ultimately had where it didn't have the resources to run the HD GUI. By the time they designed the HR21, they had a pretty good idea what the requirements were and were able to cut back on the excess headroom to save money.

In the case of the Genie, all the hardware is very mature. Cost cutting isn't done by cutting resources since they didn't have excess resources in the first place, but by higher levels of integration, i.e. instead of using 2x three tuner chips using a single chip that supplies all the tuners, that sort of thing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Comparing Genies with HR20/21 is ludicrous.


So you think the H44 w/eSATAp is a functional improvement over the HR44?

Is the C51 that much better than the C41?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> So you think the H44 w/eSATAp is a functional improvement over the HR44?
> 
> Is the C51 that much better than the C41?


Those sets are all equivalent amongst themselves. In both capability and speed really. And have absolutely nothing to do with what he was comparing them too.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> According to the "other site", the HR54 is to the HR44 the same like the C51 is to the C41. Basically a cheaper unit to make with the same specs as its predecessor.


No it's not. Per the "other site", the HR44 will NOT work with the reverse band LNB & bonded transponders, only the HR54 will. That's kind of a key difference .


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> No it's not. Per the "other site", the HR44 will NOT work with the reverse band LNB & bonded transponders, only the HR54 will. That's kind of a key difference .


This is the same site that at first said it could do 4k out its hdmi outputs directly right? I believe what I see, or what is posted and stated as fact from a reliable source here. Anything over there is just a good rumor IMHO since they are right by chance more than by actual knowledge.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> No it's not. Per the "other site", the HR44 will NOT work with the reverse band LNB & bonded transponders, only the HR54 will. That's kind of a key difference .


I can't see why the HR44 couldn't work with a new LNB, but you need DVB-S2X for bonded transponders and there were no DVB-S2X SoCs available until late last year.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> This is the same site that at first said it could do 4k out its hdmi outputs directly right? I believe what I see, or what is posted and stated as fact from a reliable source here. Anything over there is just a good rumor IMHO since they are right by chance more than by actual knowledge.


Yeah, they've had a couple stories on that over time, and claimed there was a HR46 that has never appeared. If you make multiple predictions you increase the chances one of them is right.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I can't see why the HR44 couldn't work with a new LNB, but you need DVB-S2X for bonded transponders and there were no DVB-S2X SoCs available until late last year.


I'm not really sure what the confusion is. You kind of answered the question yourself.

1) DirecTV is cheap as hell, no way they silently upgraded (or have plans to) the HR34/HR44 with the DVB-S2X. That's not a software upgrade, its a hardware change.
2) The HR44 is HDMI 1.x / HDCP 1.x. 4K "requires" HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2. That's not something that can field upgraded either.

For those folks who keep believing that DirecTV will make 4K work over HDMI 1.x (at 4K resolution), time to give that hope up. If they were going to do that, you wouldn't need the 4K hack they have in place now.

So regardless of the perceived reliability of the "other place", I'd put my current confidence level at 99.99% that you'll need a HR54 to pull in linear 4K.

If simply for no other reason then the typical DirecTV money grab. Why would they give you 4K for free when they can charge you $99 (or more) for a truck roll & equipment swap?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm not really sure what the confusion is. You kind of answered the question yourself.
> 
> 1) DirecTV is cheap as hell, no way they silently upgraded (or have plans to) the HR34/HR44 with the DVB-S2X. That's not a software upgrade, its a hardware change.
> 2) The HR44 is HDMI 1.x / HDCP 1.x. 4K "requires" HDMI 2.0 / HDCP 2.2. That's not something that can field upgraded either.
> ...


I don't think they will even use bonded transponders for a long time... So that won't even matter. Which is my point. The hr44 can handle what they send if that is the case.

And I would not call what they have now a hack. Its just the only option at the moment. I am sure they'll have another client someday, based on that leak on their web page the other day.

I also don t see how needing a new device, should it be needed, is a money grab if the component that is needed for this technology wasn't even around when the hr44 was built? That just doesn't make any sense at all. And they may give it for free to keep people on sat and not cord cutting and lowering packages... Its going to depend on what they get charged for 4k from producers of 4k content.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't think they will even use bonded transponders for a long time... So that won't even matter. Which is my point. The hr44 can handle what they send if that is the case.
> 
> And I would not call what they have now a hack. Its just the only option at the moment. I am sure they'll have another client someday, based on that leak on their web page the other day.
> 
> I also don t see how needing a new device, should it be needed, is a money grab if the component that is needed for this technology wasn't even around when the hr44 was built? That just doesn't make any sense at all. And they may give it for free to keep people on sat and not cord cutting and lowering packages... Its going to depend on what they get charged for 4k from producers of 4k content.


They'll use bonded transponders for 4K channels. When those will become available is the question . What they have now with double charging for the TV and having to use MRV is hack.

Needing a new device isn't a money grab, double charging for a TV is one . Charging for MRV (when it was a line item) when you are already paying for the outlet is a money grab.

I believe the new 4K Genie Client (the C51?) is out already?

Anyways, we got slightly off topic . My original point was that the "other place" says you'll need the HR54 to do 4K and I fully believe that to be true at this point in time. I don't believe it is possible to do 4K without transponder bonding, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> I don't think they will even use bonded transponders for a long time... So that won't even matter. Which is my point. The hr44 can handle what they send if that is the case.


They could, but why? There is no 4K broadcast for them to offer today, so they are in no rush. Why not do it right, with equipment that is compatible with the 4K delivery method they'll be using for years to come?

Even the HR54 sounds like a half assed solution, if it can't output 4K. That's something I think the 'other place' may have wrong, since it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to release a HR54 that can't output 4K alongside a C61K which can. Though maybe Directv can only get so many 4K chipsets so they can't include it in the HR54, and if so they may figure that the type of early adopters who will subscribe to 4K will generally have more than one TV so it won't really matter.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> They could, but why? There is no 4K broadcast for them to offer today, so they are in no rush. Why not do it right, with equipment that is compatible with the 4K delivery method they'll be using for years to come?
> 
> Even the HR54 sounds like a half assed solution, if it can't output 4K. That's something I think the 'other place' may have wrong, since it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to release a HR54 that can't output 4K alongside a C61K which can. Though maybe Directv can only get so many 4K chipsets so they can't include it in the HR54, and if so they may figure that the type of early adopters who will subscribe to 4K will generally have more than one TV so it won't really matter.


Where did you see that the HR54 can't output 4K? I've followed the "First Look" at the "other place" and I don't recall seeing that.

I'm definitely not going to upgrade to the HR54 if DirecTV double dips me on my bill for 4K, that's for sure. You're right though, no 4K channels have even been announced yet. I've got my eye on a 4K TV (LG EF9500 OLED) and on a 4K AVR (Denon x3200 or X4200 depending on how much they street for when they come out). I'm pretty sure my first legit 4K source is going to be UHD BluRay. I can't imagine 4K channels going live by xmas.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Following existing dtv name convention, I would expect real 4k dvr with index like hr64 - see info about c61 client.
As to bonding, yes it's already testing, just take your time to analyze dtv's SDT records appeared last weeks. So, for the purpose you don't need new HW nor -S2 support; just two tuners would be enough


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> They'll use bonded transponders for 4K channels. When those will become available is the question . What they have now with double charging for the TV and having to use MRV is hack.
> 
> Needing a new device isn't a money grab, double charging for a TV is one . Charging for MRV (when it was a line item) when you are already paying for the outlet is a money grab.
> 
> ...


Ok, Ill give you the double charge is not good IMHO for outlets if someone only has one tv. But how many people do you think really have only one tv in their home that have a 4k TV right now that is actually able to get 4k? Very very few. However I bet you most people can get a 10 a month discount or more to offset that....

The MRV fee is really a false complaint though. The proper dvr fee currently is 15 a month. Period. The only reason some people have a separate line item for 3 for mrv is because they are paying an old dvr fee as well that is much cheaper and they decide to be nice and grandfather those people and not just increase everyone's dvr fee to 15. But when you upgrade to the latest equipment (genies) they make you pay the new and proper fee or close to it if you are an old time customer, still giving you a 2 discount. I just don't see this as a money grab any more than saying we aren't going to let you have the newest equipment without giving up a portion of your discount for dvr service since you are an old customer.

The c51 is a less expensive to build c41. They are functionally equivalent and it doesn't do 4k at all... And Directv has become very consistent with their model numbers as of late...

I suggested they wont do bonding at first because i don't think its needed. I believe bonding is only going to be needed if they are trying to do multiple channels on one transponder. And I don't see a need for more than 20 4k channels right now, do you? I think they can fit a 4k and one or more other non 4k channels on a transponder, but I'm not sure. That is a rather large question, but since they are pushing movies via sat that are 4k right now...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SledgeHammer said:


> What they have now with double charging for the TV and having to use MRV is hack.


They're using RVU (not MRV) now because the existing Genies (and probably the HR54) aren't capable of decoding HEVC or rendering UHD.


> I believe the new 4K Genie Client (the C51?) is out already?


The C51 is not capable of rendering UHD. That appears to be what the C61K is for. The "K" part would appear to be the designation of UHD capability.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I believe bonding is only going to be needed if they are trying to do multiple channels on one transponder.


If you can get x channels on one transponder without bonding and 2x+1 or greater on two with bonding, that's a motivation; especially if x=2.

It seems likely that realtime compressed UHD content is going to be large for a while. What they're sending now is surely pre-compressed to near the theoretical limit.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Following existing dtv name convention, I would expect real 4k dvr with index like hr64 - see info about c61 client.
> As to bonding, yes it's already testing, just take your time to analyze dtv's SDT records appeared last weeks. So, for the purpose you don't need new HW nor -S2 support; just two tuners would be enough


DVB-S2 has no provision for transponder bonding, only DVB-S2X capable receivers can receive streams from bonded transponders.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

harsh said:


> If you can get x channels on one transponder without bonding and 2x+1 or greater on two with bonding, that's a motivation; especially if x=2.
> 
> It seems likely that realtime compressed UHD content is going to be large for a while. What they're sending now is surely pre-compressed to near the theoretical limit.


Even if you don't get 2x+1, being having more channels in a mux makes it perform better.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Ok, Ill give you the double charge is not good IMHO for outlets if someone only has one tv. But how many people do you think really have only one tv in their home that have a 4k TV right now that is actually able to get 4k? Very very few. However I bet you most people can get a 10 a month discount or more to offset that....
> 
> The MRV fee is really a false complaint though. The proper dvr fee currently is 15 a month. Period. The only reason some people have a separate line item for 3 for mrv is because they are paying an old dvr fee as well that is much cheaper and they decide to be nice and grandfather those people and not just increase everyone's dvr fee to 15. But when you upgrade to the latest equipment (genies) they make you pay the new and proper fee or close to it if you are an old time customer, still giving you a 2 discount. I just don't see this as a money grab any more than saying we aren't going to let you have the newest equipment without giving up a portion of your discount for dvr service since you are an old customer.
> 
> ...


1) You'd be surprised. Not everybody is Rich (meaning the person on here, not the amount of $$$ you have LOL) and has 80 TVs with full DirecTV access at every TV. I think pretty much everybody I know (and yeah, small sample size  ) has one "beast mode" TV where they have all their TV access and such. Other TVs are going to be much more modest setups where they might just have a bluray or DVD player or xbox or whatever. Actually, sorry, that's not true. I do have a co-worker that has DirecTV at multiple TVs.

2) Meant the C61... oops.

3) I don't think the MRV / Genie fee is a false complaint. I'm an old timer and I pay $10 for HD and $10 for DVR service. I wouldn't mind having a Genie, but there isn't a whole lot of stuff on TV and there are replays on most cable shows, so I can't remember the last time I needed more then 2 tuners... but small household. If I had a bigger household then yeah.

Honestly, as it sits right now, I'm Ok with my bill. I've had a lot of complaints about all the "bogus" fees, I know, but DirecTV fixed that a few months ago when they introduced the RSN-free package. I'm seeing an inkling of "bogus" fees making a return as they roll out 4K, but I hope that's not the case.

Personally, I could care less about MRV and I don't think I'd use it even if I had a bunch of TVs because I invest in one killer setup and I'm going to use that one 100% of the time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> DVB-S2 has no provision for transponder bonding, only DVB-S2X capable receivers can receive streams from bonded transponders.


I'm talking about bonding channels eg DTV services without that HW restriction what -S2 should resolve, it's just DTV way of bonding like use two tuners to get interleaved video streams of one rich 4k channel, not your classical and canonical -S2 bonding. Would you think there are many ways to skin a cat  ?


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

mws192 said:


> I finally cashed in on my free genie upgrade today (via protection plan, I'm returning a H24 and keeping two HR24s). The installer is scheduled for next week, but I'll inquire as to what he has when they call to confirm. After all the back and forth on my end about whether or not to commit for 2 years, I'd hate to have to turn him away if he doesn't have a HR44. After reading this thread, I'm content with not waiting for a HR54.


No luck with my install. My dish is too high and not within reach of the ladder. My only option was to move the dish or give up one of my DVRs to stay on a SWM8, which I wasn't willing to do.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mws192 said:


> No luck with my install. My dish is too high and not within reach of the ladder. My only option was to move the dish or give up one of my DVRs to stay on a SWM8, which I wasn't willing to do.


If the dish is feeding what you have and you just need more Tuner capability, Why did the installer not change out the SWM8 to a SWM16 ?
We have heard this story from others.
They called DTV and had them send out another installer and they changed out the SWM switch and all was well.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> If the dish is feeding what you have and you just need more Tuner capability, Why did the installer not change out the SWM8 to a SWM16 ?
> We have heard this story from others.
> They called DTV and had them send out another installer and they changed out the SWM switch and all was well.


The tech couldn't reach the SWM8 to swap it out.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mws192 said:


> The tech couldn't reach the SWM8 to swap it out.


How high up is it ? Sometimes if you specify how high it is they have to send a particular installer that has a ladder that will reach.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> How high up is it ? Sometimes if you specify how high it is they have to send a particular installer that has a ladder that will reach.


It's not accessible via ladder alone, regardless of the ladder used. You have to be willing to climb onto the roof and walk upwards of 6 to 10ft to the dish, which he was not willing to do due to the new rules that have been discussed elsewhere here. He basically said I have to relocate the dish and I'm going to have a problem if anything ever goes wrong and that it never should have been installed where it is. The previous homeowner had the dish installed up there due to LOS issues in a lower location.

I have had at least 4 different techs go up there, they all hemmed and hawed but they went up in the end. It seems my luck ran out today.

I'm a year or two away from needing a new roof anyway, when that happens I'll accept the fact it needs to be relocated. In the meantime, I don't want two dishes up there.

The tech gave me options, which is all I can ask for I suppose. Relocate the dish (leaving the existing one up there) or swap out a DVR to stay on a SWM8. I wasn't willing to do either, so I'm not mad, just a bit disappointed.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Another alternative would be to hire a third party installer to deal with it, after confirming he is willing to leave the ladder. You'd pay out of pocket for that, but after it is done maybe you could talk Directv into giving you a credit to make it up (couldn't hurt to ask)


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> 1) You'd be surprised. Not everybody is Rich (meaning the person on here, not the amount of $$$ you have LOL) and has 80 TVs with full DirecTV access at every TV. I think pretty much everybody I know (and yeah, small sample size  ) has one "beast mode" TV where they have all their TV access and such. Other TVs are going to be much more modest setups where they might just have a bluray or DVD player or xbox or whatever. Actually, sorry, that's not true. I do have a co-worker that has DirecTV at multiple TVs.
> 
> 2) Meant the C61... oops.
> 
> ...


I just don't understand what you're saying can be true. TVs have become so unbelievably cheap within the past ten years. My family just got a 50 inch led Insignia tv for $400 at Bestbuy. Ten years ago my family spent more than that for a 27 inch sony wega tube tv. I've said this before on here if people can afford to pay for Directv and for multiple tv's then there's no reason why they would keep there old 80s tv and not buy new ones.

EDIT: Woops I reread your post and miss understood what you were saying. Please disregard what I said above.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Another alternative would be to hire a third party installer to deal with it, after confirming he is willing to leave the ladder.


I suggest two options:

1. Ask DIRECTV to install a new dish on a pole. The current situation has potential to be a recurring nightmare.
2. If you have a contractor come out, have them move the switch down to where DIRECTV will reach it. You're going to need at least one more coax coming down anyway and decreasing the path length for DECA seems like win.


----------



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

If you watch the video review of the HR 54 on the Solid Signal website they claim that their testing shows that this unit does not have HDMI 2.0. Which might be ok for 4K because if you look at the specs for HDMI 1.4 its capable of 4K at 30 frames per second. I don't think Directv will broadcast at anything more than that frame rate anytime soon anyway. I'm not really sure how they determined the HDMI port only meets 1.4 specs, its not like there is any physical difference, all HDMI ports have 19 pins. Link to the Solid Signal video is below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef6TXe2jqrw


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jclangston said:


> If you watch the video review of the HR 54 on the Solid Signal website they claim that their testing shows that this unit does not have HDMI 2.0. Which might be ok for 4K because if you look at the specs for HDMI 1.4 its capable of 4K at 30 frames per second. I don't think Directv will broadcast at anything more than that frame rate anytime soon anyway. I'm not really sure how they determined the HDMI port only meets 1.4 specs, its not like there is any physical difference, all HDMI ports have 19 pins. Link to the Solid Signal video is below.


HDMI 1.4 will never be able to show 4K. While the spec claims it may physically be capable it will never happen. It will need to be HDMI 2.0 and have the right HDCP.

The other reason the hr54 wil Never do 4K out its HDMI port is it has no hvec decoder in it. That's why the c61k is so huge. And why I don't think we will see a native DVR for a while. It'd be huge again. They need to get another generation or two down the road.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jclangston said:


> If you watch the video review of the HR 54 on the Solid Signal website they claim that their testing shows that this unit does not have HDMI 2.0. Which might be ok for 4K because if you look at the specs for HDMI 1.4 its capable of 4K at 30 frames per second. I don't think Directv will broadcast at anything more than that frame rate anytime soon anyway. I'm not really sure how they determined the HDMI port only meets 1.4 specs, its not like there is any physical difference, all HDMI ports have 19 pins. Link to the Solid Signal video is below.


They could have been told, or they could have a monitor that shows the HDMI/HDCP version it negotiated (something all 4K TVs really should do as it would help identify problems like AVRs that aren't HDMI 2.0 or HDCP 2.2 compliant)

As inkahauts said, without a HEVC decoder it won't do 4K. Also, you shouldn't assume it will be a while before there is 60 fps 4K programming. ESPN will probably be among the first to broadcast 4K, and they'll do it at 60 fps. No one will ever use HDMI 1.4 in a set top intended to output 4K content.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't believe we will ever see 4K at 30fps from a single linear channel. I think they will only be at 60.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> I don't believe we will ever see 4K at 30fps from a single linear channel. I think they will only be at 60.


Most TV series are shot at 30 fps, and will continue to be. What's the point of shooting Big Bang Theory at 60 fps regardless of the resolution?


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Now that I have read the review for the HR54 on here and know that the hardware speed is the same as the HR44, I have no regrets for not waiting for the HR54. Glad everything worked out for me.


----------



## PlanB (Jan 7, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> What's the point of shooting Big Bang Theory at 60 fps regardless of the resolution?


Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> HDMI 1.4 will never be able to show 4K. While the spec claims it may physically be capable it will never happen. It will need to be HDMI 2.0 and have the right HDCP.
> 
> The other reason the hr54 wil Never do 4K out its HDMI port is it has no hvec decoder in it. That's why the c61k is so huge. And why I don't think we will see a native DVR for a while. It'd be huge again. They need to get another generation or two down the road.


That not ture HDMI 1.4 can be extend to cover 4K television but it wasn't designed with the feature in mind, funny thing was they said the same thing about component and 1080p60 more hog wash lies so you know where the real problem lies.
1: MPAA and RIAA want regain control after all HDMI 1.0 thur 1.4 can be bypass that is why there moving to all new HDMI 2.0 spec content protection encryption systems which is not backwards compatible even knowing it still base same standerd HDMI cable and now there are Dual-Mode HDMI1.4b/MHL2.0 Transmitter, Receiver chip that cover both spec.
2: The the benefits H.265 can offer compared to H.264. While it's not hitting 50% bandwidth savings in most case with HEVC
3: (HDMI port is it has no hvec decoder) It dosen't one as it Uncompressed Video Signal over HDMI but it dose how ever need HVEC Decoder chip.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SHS said:


> That not ture HDMI 1.4 can be extend to cover 4K television but it wasn't designed with the feature in mind, funny thing was they said the same thing about component and 1080p60 more hog wash lies so you know where the real problem lies.
> 1: MPAA and RIAA want regain control after all HDMI 1.0 thur 1.4 can be bypass that is why there moving to* all new HDMI 2.0 spec content protection encryption systems *which is not backwards compatible even knowing it still base same standerd HDMI cable and now there are Dual-Mode HDMI1.4b/MHL2.0 Transmitter, Receiver chip that cover both spec.
> 2: The the benefits H.265 can offer compared to H.264. While it's not hitting 50% bandwidth savings in most case with HEVC
> 3: (HDMI port is it has no hvec decoder) It dosen't one as it Uncompressed Video Signal over HDMI but it dose how ever need HVEC Decoder chip.


you're mixing everything into one cup ... HDMI and HDCP , but they are different things, first one is mostly HW, while second - software include creating/establishing secure chanel for transmitting HD/UHD/HHD [hyper HD (?) for 8k]


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

So far I'm a bit dispoint about the HR54 spec but at lease then HR24 we has some min years ago but is it lack of more tuner and disk space WTF it still 1 Terabyte whch the same as HR34 and HR44 BooHoo on you DirecTV.
I like see 8 Tuner unit.
2 or more bay harddrive NAS like bays would be nice that way can split the work load across more then one drive.
On board trasoncoding as in GenieGo build in that after that is nice thing about Hopper w/Sling build in but lack good apps or crash pone ekk.
Or maybe DirecTV can do a SuperGenie (SuperJoey) that way we can add few more network attached tuner.

I just hope the new DirecTV Client are better as I really hate this piece carp joey and there hopper.
But then agine none of then know how to do any thing rigth other then Google Fiber at leases there DVR blow them all out water out as it DVR can record up to eight live television shows simultaneously and a hell of lot better features


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@SHS, would you please use spell checker before post your long messages ? It's hard to comprenhed your postings


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

SHS said:


> That not ture HDMI 1.4 can be extend to cover 4K television but it wasn't designed with the feature in mind, funny thing was they said the same thing about component and 1080p60 more hog wash lies so you know where the real problem lies.
> 1: MPAA and RIAA want regain control after all HDMI 1.0 thur 1.4 can be bypass that is why there moving to all new HDMI 2.0 spec content protection encryption systems which is not backwards compatible even knowing it still base same standerd HDMI cable and now there are Dual-Mode HDMI1.4b/MHL2.0 Transmitter, Receiver chip that cover both spec.
> 2: The the benefits H.265 can offer compared to H.264. While it's not hitting 50% bandwidth savings in most case with HEVC
> 3: (HDMI port is it has no hvec decoder) It dosen't one as it Uncompressed Video Signal over HDMI but it dose how ever need HVEC Decoder chip.


Not sure what your point is, or if you even had a point or just wanted to rant. Yes, HDMI 1.4 can do 4K but only at 30 fps which isn't enough to cover much since a lot of broadcast 4K content will be at 60 fps and eventually some will be 120 fps.

Yes, it is part MPAA conspiracy because HDCP 1.x was cracked (as were 2.0 and 2.1, that's why we're on 2.2) but content owners don't want people copying their stuff. Since there are no HDCP 2.2 devices that don't also support HDMI 2.x the point is moot. 4K TVs that only do HDMI 1.4 were obsolete the day they were made. Too bad, buyer beware.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

P Smith said:


> P Smith, on 28 Oct 2015 - 3:04 PM, said Smith, on 28 Oct 2015 - 3:04 PM, said:
> 
> @SHS, would you please use spell checker before post your long messages ? It's hard to comprenhed your postings


I give it up, that only works if I know how spell word in frist place nor do I know grammer all that well and there no spell checker here.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Not sure what your point is, or if you even had a point or just wanted to rant. Yes, HDMI 1.4 can do 4K but only at 30 fps which isn't enough to cover much since a lot of broadcast 4K content will be at 60 fps and eventually some will be 120 fps.
> 
> Yes, it is part MPAA conspiracy because HDCP 1.x was cracked (as were 2.0 and 2.1, that's why we're on 2.2) but content owners don't want people copying their stuff. Since there are no HDCP 2.2 devices that don't also support HDMI 2.x the point is moot. 4K TVs that only do HDMI 1.4 were obsolete the day they were made. Too bad, buyer beware.


I know where 2.2 and is all new chip which firmware upgradeable and I forgot put it as 2.x and yup that good point I fell sorry for 4k TV user it too bad the buyer wasn't a beware type like rest of us.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I said you won't ever see HDMI 1.4 doing 4K because no one will ever build a device to work with broadcasters that uses it. It just won't happen. If you don't have 2.0 forget it.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I said you won't ever see HDMI 1.4 doing 4K because no one will ever build a device to work with broadcasters that uses it. It just won't happen. If you don't have 2.0 forget it.


That odd there are 4K capture card that only have 1.4a HDMI (Magewell XI100DE) and let not forget Video Card from both AMD and Nvidia can do it but they moving to DisplayPort any way and as broadcasters that not ture they have been test run 4K for some time now under ATSC 3.0 in Los Angeles, Calif KLCS and KJLA in fact Cleveland, Ohio's WJW has it to with min more coming, how ever in way you rigth more like it will HDMI 2.2 for all other device like set-top boxs and blu-ray player and min other device.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

First I have heard of ATSC 3 testing here but even if it is that doesn't mean when devices come to market it would work and they'd be 1.4. Those devices aren't available yet so really not sure why you even mention that part. 

And capture cards on pcs for things like home video cameras are not the same thing as broadcast content from HBO etc...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

ATSC is tentatively scheduled to be finalized no earlier than early 2017. Then they have to build the hardware, so it will be 2018 before they could even start using it. Personally I'm skeptical it will ever be rolled out except in limited markets.

At any rate, there's no way they're going to be making ATSC 3.0 receivers that output HDMI 1.4, especially since it would limit the receiver to only showing 30 fps 4K programming.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> ATSC is tentatively scheduled to be finalized no earlier than early 2017. Then they have to build the hardware, so it will be 2018 before they could even start using it. Personally I'm skeptical it will ever be rolled out except in limited markets.
> 
> At any rate, there's no way they're going to be making ATSC 3.0 receivers that output HDMI 1.4, especially since it would limit the receiver to only showing 30 fps 4K programming.


May guest would have been in about 2019/20 time frame, That ture it limit the receiver down to display 30fps with 4K.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

SHS said:


> May guest would have been in about 2019/20 time frame, That ture it limit the receiver down to display 30fps with 4K.


But why support would what would be a five year obsolete HDMI version by that time? You might as well ask why not figure out a way to support VGA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

May be some company rush to the market ATCS 3.0 with own tech solution [RF part, H.265 decomp] and used old devt platform with HDMI 1.4 output? as a demo device


----------



## Logandros (Apr 21, 2008)

I just want to be clear about a few things that I've read in this topic as I'm about to upgrade a few things. I currently have an HR34 and was told I need a C61K if I want to purchase or play with 4K. Just to be clear.

1. It is pointless for me to purchase the HR54 if I'm contempt with my HR34 since I will require the C61K anyway?
2. The TV we purchased that is still within the 14 day return policy was a VIZIO M80-C3. The tech specs state it is HDCP 2.2 compliant on 3 out of the 5 HDMI ports, does that mean the HDMI is > 1.4?

Cheers, great reading on this topic! (I may upgrade to the HR44 or HR54 regardless)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

1. I would get the C61K and when the tech is there to install it I would try to get him to replace the HR34 with an HR44 or HR54.

2. HDCP 2.2 requires HDMI 2.0 or higher, so you should be good to go.


----------



## Logandros (Apr 21, 2008)

It stinks that I will have to move the HR34, it's current location is the most ideal. Unfortunately that is in the entertainment center under the VIZIO 80. I'm surprised they didn't make the HR54 capable of this, that would have been a home run for me. Upgrade to the HR54 and 4K on the only TV that can use it all in one shot.


This is offtopic but I was curious. Do we keep a list of services / recommended installers on this forum? Yesterday I had my last straw with installation. 6 hours late, so I called and cancelled my order (C61K that they insisted needed to be professionally installed) and I also cancelled my 8.99 DirecTV protection plan. I've decided with all the aggravation I've had with the installers in this area over the last 12 years I would rather purchase these items from SS and try my best to learn and do the installation changes myself so I see no reason to continue paying for the plan. In the last 12 years 7 service calls, everyone one came late, every time I needed equipment they did not have it on the truck, any time a ladder was required they didn't have one long enough. This last time I actually changed my LNB because the installer was too afraid to lean on the roof because he had no ladder at all. In my area here in Southern NJ we must have the worse company that was awarded the service contract. Not to mention I think every tech that has been here has told me about the cutbacks and how things have changed getting only $50 per service call regardless of the necessary work and how they always over book. /rant

Oops, and thank you for your insight Beerstalker


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

joshjr said:


> I agree with everything said except for the part of getting a HR44 from SS. I see owned ones sell on eBay for $100. Have to hunt for them and check them out but that is a much better option, cheaper and it wont extend or start a new commitment.


I'm confused and I apologize if the answer is elsewhere on the site. I just purchased an hr44 off of amazon to replace my hr34. When I called to authorize (just now), the rep said that it would trigger a two new year commitment even though I purchased the unit myself. True or false?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

daniloni said:


> I'm confused and I apologize if the answer is elsewhere on the site. I just purchased an hr44 off of amazon to replace my hr34. When I called to authorize (just now), the rep said that it would trigger a two new year commitment even though I purchased the unit myself. True or false?


True. It is a leased unit, no matter where you get it. Activating a new leased units triggers a commitment. If you are already under commitment, this will extend it to two years from today (not two years from the end of any existing commitment).

Also, you will have to deactivate the HR34 in order to activate the HR44. Only one Genie is allowed per account.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

daniloni said:


> daniloni, on 07 Nov 2015 - 5:41 PM, said:
> 
> I'm confused and I apologize if the answer is elsewhere on the site. I just purchased an hr44 off of amazon to replace my hr34. When I called to authorize (just now), the rep said that it would trigger a two new year commitment even though I purchased the unit myself. True or false?


If I recall rigth that ture even on dish and it load of BS as well


----------



## Logandros (Apr 21, 2008)

carl6 said:


> True. It is a leased unit, no matter where you get it. Activating a new leased units triggers a commitment. If you are already under commitment, this will extend it to two years from today (not two years from the end of any existing commitment).
> 
> Also, you will have to deactivate the HR34 in order to activate the HR44. Only one Genie is allowed per account.


If that is true then why are some units listed on eBay specified as "owned" and claim they will not extend your commitment, now I'm confused


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There are a rare few owned Genies available. If you are trying to get one, first get the Receiver ID number (RID), then call the Access Card Department at DirecTV and confirm the unit is in fact owned, and that if you acquire it you will be able to activate it on your account. You will probably also have to get a new access card (cost $20) from DirecTV for the unit.

Then, when you buy the unit, make sure the item you get is the same RID that was provided to verify owned status.

DirecTV employees get owned equipment, and after they leave DirecTV they are allowed to sell it. I don't think they can sell it while they still work there (not sure). There are a few other owned units in existence, but rarely do they show up for sale. So it is in fact possible to find one if you look hard enough.

The risk is, if anything goes wrong with it and you have it replaced by DirecTV, you'll end up with a leased replacement.


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

carl6 said:


> True. It is a leased unit, no matter where you get it. Activating a new leased units triggers a commitment. If you are already under commitment, this will extend it to two years from today (not two years from the end of any existing commitment).
> 
> Also, you will have to deactivate the HR34 in order to activate the HR44. Only one Genie is allowed per account.


Thanks for answering this question.

I guess the way to go is to try to go to retention to milk some discounts (probably triggering a new commitment) and then afterwards authorize the receiver. I assume these new commitments would run concurrently rather than consecutively.


----------



## Logandros (Apr 21, 2008)

Concurrently


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd actually think the commitment would be a year, two years is for where an installer is needed, though it may not replace an existing commitment that is longer.

As for owned, it's replaced with owned if defective if you have the Protection plan, otherwise replaced with leased.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Genie 44 that's on the way out according to Directv tech. I can tell it to as I have had Directv since 1994. Really acting up. Have many hours of recordings on it. Should I go with the 54? Have a C51-100 mini client. Should I upgrade that too?

Also, I am testing a new 60 inch tv and have it side by side with older tv. In trial period. Should mini client give me same picture quality as Genie? Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have an HR44 and it fails, DirecTV will replace it with a Genie. That could be an HR34, an HR44, or an HR54. There is no guaranty or promise as to what model is provided as a replacement. Should you go for a replacement, insist on a truck roll (a visit by a tech), and decline the repair/replacement if it is an HR34.

The only reason/argument for upgrading to an HR54 and a C61K is if you have a 4K television, AND DirecTV has started live 4K programming (supposed to happen sometime in January). Then, and only then, can you try for the 54/61.

Yes, the client should give you exactly the same picture quality as the Genie (or HR2x DVR, or H2x receiver). If you are trying to compare, make sure they are set to the same resolution, and that Native is set the same on both devices (on or off, but the same).


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

carl6 said:


> If you have an HR44 and it fails, DirecTV will replace it with a Genie. That could be an HR34, an HR44, or an HR54. There is no guaranty or promise as to what model is provided as a replacement. Should you go for a replacement, insist on a truck roll (a visit by a tech), and decline the repair/replacement if it is an HR34.
> 
> The only reason/argument for upgrading to an HR54 and a C61K is if you have a 4K television, AND DirecTV has started live 4K programming (supposed to happen sometime in January). Then, and only then, can you try for the 54/61.
> Ip
> Yes, the client should give you exactly the same picture quality as the Genie (or HR2x DVR, or H2x receiver). If you are trying to compare, make sure they are set to the same resolution, and that Native is set the same on both devices (on or off, but the same).


I've been a customer since '94 with total package so I pretty much get what I ask for before AT&T got involved. I do have the protection plan. Not sure how they will affect customer service. If my recent purchase from an AT&T store was any indication, it will not be good. But I am trying out the Vizio M60-C3 4K TV so I better request the 54/61. This TV is very good for price. That's why I asked about equivalent picture quality.

I do need to make sure that native is off on both. Everyone in Vizio thread on AVS Forum advised me to turn native off but is that the correct way to get best PQ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you go for the HR54 for 4K, you will also need a new LNB so the upgrade will have to be done by a tech. I'm not sure if you can even request that right now, but I don't think so. The new LNBs are in very early stages of distribution, and are not generally available.

As to native on or off (and I'm not certain which way is which), one way has your DVR doing any resolution scaling/changing, the other way has your TV do it. Which is "right" depends on which component does a better job of up/down scaling as needed. Most people I've heard comments from run native off (as do I), but I've never actually tried it the other way in an attempt to compare picture quality. Not sure I could tell the difference if there was one.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

mkdtv21 said:


> Now that I have read the review for the HR54 on here and know that the hardware speed is the same as the HR44, I have no regrets for not waiting for the HR54. Glad everything worked out for me.


Where do you see a review for the HR54?


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

carl6 said:


> If you go for the HR54 for 4K, you will also need a new LNB so the upgrade will have to be done by a tech. I'm not sure if you can even request that right now, but I don't think so. The new LNBs are in very early stages of distribution, and are not generally available.
> 
> As to native on or off (and I'm not certain which way is which), one way has your DVR doing any resolution scaling/changing, the other way has your TV do it. Which is "right" depends on which component does a better job of up/down scaling as needed. Most people I've heard comments from run native off (as do I), but I've never actually tried it the other way in an attempt to compare picture quality. Not sure I could tell the difference if there was one.


Does native=on mean receiver is doing scaling?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Where do you see a review for the HR54?


Good question as it doesn't appear to be here (First Looks and Reviews): http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/110173-directv-first-looks-and-reviews/

There is a Review on YouTube:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rjhseven said:


> Does native=on mean receiver is doing scaling?


opposite; think of it as "Output is in Native resolution" [format] so the IRD just does pass video as-is to TV


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

P Smith said:


> opposite; think of it as "Output is in Native resolution" [format] so the IRD just does pass video as-is to TV


Well I assume I should change to native=on then let my Vizio upscale as everyone says it does a great job. Haven't had a chance to check this out yet but I assume most agree?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try and post here - both modes (native=on or off)


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

carl6 said:


> If you have an HR44 and it fails, DirecTV will replace it with a Genie. That could be an HR34, an HR44, or an HR54. There is no guaranty or promise as to what model is provided as a replacement. Should you go for a replacement, insist on a truck roll (a visit by a tech), and decline the repair/replacement if it is an HR34.
> 
> The only reason/argument for upgrading to an HR54 and a C61K is if you have a 4K television, AND DirecTV has started live 4K programming (supposed to happen sometime in January). Then, and only then, can you try for the 54/61.
> 
> Yes, the client should give you exactly the same picture quality as the Genie (or HR2x DVR, or H2x receiver). If you are trying to compare, make sure they are set to the same resolution, and that Native is set the same on both devices (on or off, but the same).


Genie froze up during Grizzles game again tonight. Called Directv a few days ago and told her situation and asked for 54/61 (this was after I spent 30 minutes on phone with an idiot); well this rep claims that a Genie 44, client 51 and existing LNB that was put in 3-4 years ago when I upgraded to Genie would support 4K. Is this true? I find that hard to believe.

I gave her my number and told her to call me back if we got disconnected as seems to happen a lot when you disagree with Directv rep. She was from technical, supposedly. She did NOT call me back. So I have to call again tomorrow. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

rjhseven said:


> Genie froze up during Grizzles game again tonight. Called Directv a few days ago and told her situation and asked for 54/61 (this was after I spent 30 minutes on phone with an idiot); well this rep claims that a Genie 44, client 51 and existing LNB that was put in 3-4 years ago when I upgraded to Genie would support 4K. Is this true? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> I gave her my number and told her to call me back if we got disconnected as seems to happen a lot when you disagree with Directv rep. She was from technical, supposedly. She did NOT call me back. So I have to call again tomorrow. Thanks for any help.


Next time you call get the CSR's name and ID number. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

rjhseven said:


> Genie froze up during Grizzles game again tonight. Called Directv a few days ago and told her situation and asked for 54/61 (this was after I spent 30 minutes on phone with an idiot); well this rep claims that a Genie 44, client 51 and existing LNB that was put in 3-4 years ago when I upgraded to Genie would support 4K. Is this true? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> I gave her my number and told her to call me back if we got disconnected as seems to happen a lot when you disagree with Directv rep. She was from technical, supposedly. She did NOT call me back. So I have to call again tomorrow. Thanks for any help.
> 
> *"well this rep claims that a Genie 44, client 51 and existing LNB that was put in 3-4 years ago when I upgraded to Genie would support 4K. Is this true?"* Anyone know?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rjhseven said:


> > Genie froze up during Grizzles game again tonight. Called Directv a few days ago and told her situation and asked for 54/61 (this was after I spent 30 minutes on phone with an idiot); well this rep claims that a Genie 44, client 51 and existing LNB that was put in 3-4 years ago when I upgraded to Genie would support 4K. Is this true? I find that hard to believe.
> >
> > I gave her my number and told her to call me back if we got disconnected as seems to happen a lot when you disagree with Directv rep. She was from technical, supposedly. She did NOT call me back. So I have to call again tomorrow. Thanks for any help.
> >
> > *"well this rep claims that a Genie 44, client 51 and existing LNB that was put in 3-4 years ago when I upgraded to Genie would support 4K. Is this true?"* Anyone know?


In order to get today's 4K offerings, ANY Genie paired with a C61K will get 4K. For tomorrow's offerings, an HR54 along with a C61K would be required. A reverse band LNB may or may not be required at launch of the new 4K linear channels.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Where do you see a review for the HR54?


The other site.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

the2130 said:


> Where do you see a review for the HR54?





mkdtv21 said:


> The other site.


Here is a comprehensive review: http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/Hands%20On%20HR54.pdf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, poor review ... so much fussing about 8 tuners (network+7 regular )


> For those who were hoping for a quantum jump to 8 tuners or more, the HR54 is bound to be a disappointment,


and the phrase is killing me (is someone don't know silicon limitations and overwhelmed by PC to make such stupid statement?) :



> "Early diagnostic tests revealed that the output of the Genie *is still HDMI 1.x*.
> It wasn't possible to tell whether the hardware exists to *turn on HDMI 2.0* for the full 4K/60 experience, but if the
> HR54 does get HDMI 2.0 later it wouldn't be the first time DIRECTV pulled this sort of capability change on an
> existing receiver."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and you did so bad quoting what would confuse more


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

I have zero interest in 4K and purchased an HR44 today to replace my slow HR34.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

BigCTM said:


> I have zero interest in 4K and purchased an HR44 today to replace my slow HR34.


If you had a 4K TV you might have an interest.


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

rjhseven said:


> If you had a 4K TV you might have an interest.


I probably would but I just do not consider the jump to 4K as big of a deal as was the jump from SD to 1080P. I still marvel at 1080P to be honest.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

After a total of 8 calls and chats think I have a mini client 61 scheduled to be installed and my defective genie replaced. Told them no refurb, no Genie 34(which their web site claims will show 4K) and that being a 21 year Directv customer I wanted a Genie 54. Was told they couldn't guarantee either and it is one week out before they can do this. 

Customer service since AT&T bought them is as bad as Comcast if not worse. Thinking about canceling and going with Comcast or Dish.


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

rjhseven said:


> After a total of 8 calls and chats think I have a mini client 61 scheduled to be installed and my defective genie replaced. Told them no refurb, no Genie 34(which their web site claims will show 4K) and that being a 21 year Directv customer I wanted a Genie 54. Was told they couldn't guarantee either and it is one week out before they can do this.
> Customer service since AT&T bought them is as bad as Comcast if not worse. Thinking about canceling and going with Comcast or Dish.


Good luck hope it goes your way and they have a HR54. Let us know how it works out. I am going to wait until they get a 4K channel up and then call. If I can't get one I may consider going the route of purchasing one. In the 21+ years I have had DirecTV, I have had 3 receivers that I did not purchase and install myself. The first two was when they went from MPEG 2 to 4. The third one is the HR34 and I had to threaten to cancel to get it and that was even with my account showing I was entitled to a free upgrade with the protection plan which I will probably end up cancelling (cancelling the protection plan). I still have a HR21.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Hideftv said:


> Good luck hope it goes your way and they have a HR54. Let us know how it works out. I am going to wait until they get a 4K channel up and then call. If I can't get one I may consider going the route of purchasing one. In the 21+ years I have had DirecTV, I have had 3 receivers that I did not purchase and install myself. The first two was when they went from MPEG 2 to 4. The third one is the HR34 and I had to threaten to cancel to get it and that was even with my account showing I was entitled to a free upgrade with the protection plan which I will probably end up cancelling (cancelling the protection plan). I still have a HR21.


I knew ATT would ruin Directv's customer service. _it was almost like a Comcast call._


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rjhseven said:


> After a total of 8 calls and chats think I have a mini client 61 scheduled to be installed and my defective genie replaced. Told them no refurb, no Genie 34(which their web site claims will show 4K) and that being a 21 year Directv customer I wanted a Genie 54. Was told they couldn't guarantee either and it is one week out before they can do this.
> 
> Customer service since AT&T bought them is as bad as Comcast if not worse. Thinking about canceling and going with Comcast or Dish.


None of the Genies, including the 54 will show 4K via HDMI. Any Genie can send 4K CURRENTLY to a C61K

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peds48 said:


> None of the Genies, including the 54 will show 4K via HDMI. Any Genie can send _*[RECORDED] *_4K CURRENTLY to a C61K


Added missing word. Critical word.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW, I had my first HR44 installed yesterday. OMG - it's blazingly fast compared to the HR24-500 it replaced. I'd go for the HR-44.

The installer was first rate, installed the SWM-16, had the HR-44 on the truck (said he thinks the HR34 is way too slow after a few weeks). My total cost was $0. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

Hopefully getting a HR44 today!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, I had my first HR44 installed yesterday. OMG - it's blazingly fast compared to the HR24-500 it replaced. I'd go for the HR-44.
> 
> The installer *was first rate*, installed the SWM-16, had the HR-44 on the truck (said he thinks the HR34 is way too slow after a few weeks). My total cost was $0.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Nay, just second class; first class would install new DLNB with 22 tuners support  perhaps with reverse band option


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, I had my first HR44 installed yesterday. OMG - it's blazingly fast compared to the HR24-500 it replaced. I'd go for the HR-44.
> 
> The installer was first rate, installed the SWM-16, had the HR-44 on the truck (said he thinks the HR34 is way too slow after a few weeks). My total cost was $0.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Wait till your 44 goes bad in a year or two and you have it 50-60% full of programming you would like to watch.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

rjhseven said:


> Customer service since AT&T bought them is as bad as Comcast if not worse. Thinking about canceling and going with Comcast or Dish.


Agreed! I have called a couple of times recently, the usual DTV number and have talked to ATT people who had no clue what to do. I think they have laid off all previous DTV reps...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rjhseven said:


> Wait till your 44 goes bad in a year or two and you have it 50-60% full of programming you would like to watch.


Why assume it will go bad, considering mine hasn't and its as old as the oldest ones on the market...


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Why assume it will go bad, considering mine hasn't and its as old as the oldest ones on the market...


Because they are not the most reliable receiver D makes. My 20-700 is around 9 years old I think. Going great.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

peds48 said:


> None of the Genies, including the 54 will show 4K via HDMI. Any Genie can send 4K CURRENTLY to a C61K
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


So I need to pair the mini 61 with 4K tv? And only recorded 4K programs will play on mini? Nothing on Genie 44 or 54? Where are you guys getting this information?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rjhseven said:


> Because they are not the most reliable receiver D makes. My 20-700 is around 9 years old I think. Going great.


The hr20 and my hr44 has been equally reliable, granted we aren't nine years in yet, but still, its a rock for me.... I haven't seen people have any more issues with it then the hr20. My goodness if you remember when that first came out.. Yikes!


----------



## Yearone (Jul 31, 2014)

thyname said:


> Agreed! I have called a couple of times recently, the usual DTV number and have talked to ATT people who had no clue what to do. I think they have laid off all previous DTV reps...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely didn't lay off all the reps!


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I talked to a D* installer (in a D* van) in my neighborhood today while he was doing a new install. The only Genie's he had on his van was HR44 and HR54. He had no HR34's. I told him I would be doing the mover's plan in a few months after my house was finished. His comment was I could have either one of these.

Which one would be the best for my setup? I will have only two TV's and right now I have the very buggy HR34 at the main TV and a HR24 on the bedroom TV. I would like the same setup in the new house. I will be getting a new 4k tv for the main tv. The bedroom tv will not be 4k. I have no interested in any of the "client" setups.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

reubenray said:


> I talked to a D* installer (in a D* van) in my neighborhood today while he was doing a new install. The only Genie's he had on his van was HR44 and HR54. He had no HR34's. I told him I would be doing the mover's plan in a few months after my house was finished. His comment was I could have either one of these.
> 
> Which one would be the best for my setup? I will have only two TV's and right now I have the very buggy HR34 at the main TV and a HR24 on the bedroom TV. I would like the same setup in the new house. I will be getting a new 4k tv for the main tv. The bedroom tv will not be 4k. I have no interested in any of the "client" setups.


What we currently know of the HR54 for 4K is that it will be able to record 4K but not play it back. Of course we need 4k programming other than PPV. It also drops some of the AV connectors in favor of an optional dongle. No issue if you use HDMI. It also drops the phone jack.

But if an installer gave me the option of both models on his truck, I'd probably take the 54 as I don't need the other connectors.

The 54 has a built in Power injector for the SWM but I wouldn't use it in your clientless config.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> What we currently know of the HR54 for 4K is that it will be able to record 4K but not play it back. Of course we need 4k programming other than PPV. It also drops some of the AV connectors in favor of an optional dongle. No issue if you use HDMI. It also drops the phone jack.
> 
> But if an installer gave me the option of both models on his truck, I'd probably take the 54 as I don't need the other connectors.
> 
> The 54 has a built in Power injector for the SWM but I wouldn't use it in your clientless config.


What is the purpose of recording a 4k program if I cannot play it back? What is stopping the HR54 from playing the 4k recording?

I also do not need the missing connectors.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> What is the purpose of recording a 4k program if I cannot play it back? What is stopping the HR54 from playing the 4k recording?
> 
> I also do not need the missing connectors.


the point is they can be playback using an C61K or 4K RVU TV. Having a HR54 by itself won't give you the ability to record them, is only once you add a 4K client that the 4K "channel" becomes available

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reubenray said:


> What is the purpose of recording a 4k program if I cannot play it back? What is stopping the HR54 from playing the 4k recording?
> 
> I also do not need the missing connectors.


and (by side talk) the HR54 should stream live 4K channels to C61K while 34 and 44 can't - only 4K VOD stream play


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

peds48 said:


> the point is they can be playback using an C61K or 4K RVU TV. Having a HR54 by itself won't give you the ability to record them, is only once you add a 4K client that the 4K "channel" becomes available
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


So it will not work without adding another piece of equipment and another D* charge? My 4K TV will have the RVU setup, but I don't plan on using it. I am paying D* enough charges for equipment. To make sure I understand the HR44 will not be able to record 4K?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

reubenray said:


> So it will not work without adding another piece of equipment and another D* charge? My 4K TV will have the RVU setup, but I don't plan on using it. I am paying D* enough charges for equipment. To make sure I understand the HR44 will not be able to record 4K?


Eventually. That may not be true from day one. Directv has not announced ANYTHING official yet since they don't have any 4K broadcasts yet, just VOD movies. I don't think it is worth worrying about until they announce it, and tell you exactly what is needed. I think there's a decent chance that the HR44 will be able to record 4K channels at first since there will only be a few of them, and Directv won't need to use the future capabilities they've set up that will allow delivering 50 of them down the road (if there ever are that many, which I personally doubt)

When they announce 4K they will also announce what customers who don't have the proper equipment can do to get that proper equipment. There is nothing to be gained by doing anything before then.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> So it will not work without adding another piece of equipment and another D* charge? My 4K TV will have the RVU setup, but I don't plan on using it. I am paying D* enough charges for equipment. *To make sure I understand the HR44 will not be able to record 4K?*


Currently, YES. Linear 4K, see slice1900's post


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> Eventually. That may not be true from day one. Directv has not announced ANYTHING official yet since they don't have any 4K broadcasts yet, just VOD movies. I don't think it is worth worrying about until they announce it, and tell you exactly what is needed. I think there's a decent chance that the HR44 will be able to record 4K channels at first since there will only be a few of them, and Directv won't need to use the future capabilities they've set up that will allow delivering 50 of them down the road (if there ever are that many, which I personally doubt)
> 
> When they announce 4K they will also announce what customers who don't have the proper equipment can do to get that proper equipment. There is nothing to be gained by doing anything before then.


Great post! Exactly my thoughts. Could not have it written better

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

slice1900 said:


> Eventually. That may not be true from day one. Directv has not announced ANYTHING official yet since they don't have any 4K broadcasts yet, just VOD movies. I don't think it is worth worrying about until they announce it, and tell you exactly what is needed. I think there's a decent chance that the HR44 will be able to record 4K channels at first since there will only be a few of them, and Directv won't need to use the future capabilities they've set up that will allow delivering 50 of them down the road (if there ever are that many, which I personally doubt)
> 
> When they announce 4K they will also announce what customers who don't have the proper equipment can do to get that proper equipment. There is nothing to be gained by doing anything before then.


This link is what Directv sent me about their 4K; https://t.co/Peg9rhzdY9Seems like this contradicts a lot in this thread. Of course, Directv is not most reliable source.

Installer came out today and installed mini client 61 in great room with my Vizio M60-C3 and upon startup said "This TV does not support Directv 4K through this HDMI input". Had everything on ARC going to ARC input on TV through old Sony receiver. Picked up a budget Pioneer VSX 530-K HDCP 2.2 (at Best Buy for a great price) which says supports 4K. I didn't feel like hooking all speaker wires back up today but assume this receiver will solve that problem?


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> Great post! Exactly my thoughts. Could not have it written better
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From link I posted above (Official Directv website):

DIRECTV Genie HD DVR (HR34 and above) and 4K account authorization required. Additional fees may apply. Only one (1) 4K program can be viewed in the household at a time. A 4K Genie Mini must be paired with a compatible 4K TV in order to display 4K programming. However, a DIRECTV 4K Ready TV supports 4K programming without the need for a 4K Genie Mini. The Genie receiver must be located in a different room from the 4K TV + Genie Mini, OR the 4K ready TV (without a Genie Mini), in order for 4K content to be playable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rjhseven said:


> This link is what Directv sent me about their 4K; https://t.co/Peg9rhzdY9Seems like this contradicts a lot in this thread. Of course, Directv is not most reliable source.
> 
> Installer came out today and installed mini client 61 in great room with my Vizio M60-C3 and upon startup said "This TV does not support Directv 4K through this HDMI input". Had everything on ARC going to ARC input on TV through old Sony receiver. Picked up a budget Pioneer VSX 530-K HDCP 2.2 (at Best Buy for a great price) which says supports 4K. I didn't feel like hooking all speaker wires back up today but assume this receiver will solve that problem?


Start by connecting the C61K to the TV first, if it passes the test, then connect the Pioneer. If it fails, then you know where the problem is.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Start by connecting the C61K to the TV first, if it passes the test, then connect the Pioneer. If it fails, then you know where the problem is.


Good idea. I may set it up tomorrow. Anyone else have one? Had almost perfect pic on my Vizio M60-C3 and all tech did was uplug HDMI from Genie 44 and plug into C61 mini. PQ Not nearly as good. Need new settings. Posted in AVS Vizio thread.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

rjhseven said:


> This link is what Directv sent me about their 4K; https://t.co/Peg9rhzdY9Seems like this contradicts a lot in this thread. Of course, Directv is not most reliable source.
> 
> Installer came out today and installed mini client 61 in great room with my Vizio M60-C3 and upon startup said "This TV does not support Directv 4K through this HDMI input". Had everything on ARC going to ARC input on TV through old Sony receiver. Picked up a budget Pioneer VSX 530-K HDCP 2.2 (at Best Buy for a great price) which says supports 4K. I didn't feel like hooking all speaker wires back up today but assume this receiver will solve that problem?


What Directv sent you is true today for Directv's 4K - which is 4K VOD only, no 4K channels. The talk about an HR54 being required for 4K programming is for when they begin broadcasts of actual 4K channels. Maybe. Directv has announced the technology they will be using to deliver 4K programming, and we know the HR54 supports that and older Genies do not. What is unknown is 1) when they will actually begin broadcasting 4K channels, 2) whether they will use that new technology for delivering it from day one or only later down the road, and 3) what sort of offers Directv will make to customers who want 4K programming and need hardware upgrades to get it.

Directv has not announced anything official to answer any of those three questions, so you can either take the position some advocate here of trying to find a way to upgrade everything yourself, or take the wait and see attitude.


----------

